# Bursa vs The Giants



## marcodo (Dec 3, 2006)

Went window shopping for a concealled carry pistol this afternoon. On my short list is the Sig 239 and the Walther 99c. Gander didn't have either available for me to handle. While standing there the salesman showed me a Bursa Thunder 380. What a nice little gun. It was on sale for about $230(which seemed like a good bargin). I saw some threads on it already but I wonder what people feel about it compared to the Sig or the Walther compacts. I know that these are probably apples to oranges comparision but I am interested in opinions. I was planning on a 9mm...how does the .380 round compare..is it enough to feel comfortable??? (please no balistic tables...I cant read them anyways:mrgreen: ). It certainly is small and looks easily conceallable. Is there hosters and after market stuff for Bursa? He also showed me a Sig 232 which I think was in 9mm. Seemed to have a similar size and feel...anyone with experience with this. I own XD9 but this is a touch big for carry from my standpoint. I want my next gun to be my carry weapon. Concealability (is that really a word) is very important to me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There is a new Bersa section we just added to the site recently - so there isn't much there yet. But, there are a lot of Bersa owners here on the site, and everyone seems happy w/ them. I am trying to get my mother to get one instead of relying on a little 22 semiauto.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome to the site. My wife bought one about two weeks ago. So far, she loves it. It seems to be a great, inexpensive way to get into a concealable gun.

The debate rages on as to whether any .380 is the right gun to stop a threat. However, I personally know of at least one person who died from a shot to the head from a .380. The shooter is awaiting trial.

WM


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

The Bersa Thunder 380 is a good value and has a rep for reliablity. I dont think you will get as long a life from the Bersa as you would from a Walther or a Sig. but it is hard to beat for the price. As for the caliber .380 is a good enough round to carry. I carry a Beretta 84 quite often. It ain't the size of the bullet, it's where you put it.


----------



## madmag (Jan 29, 2007)

I owned a Bersa .380 purchased new. Very good gun. Very reliable. I own other more expensive auto's, but I thought the Bersa stacks up well. In fact, I thought it was easier to shoot than one of my Son's Sig 232. I did later sell this gun, but this is because I am presently in a buy one gun and then sell mode. The only other reason is that I just never came to like the .380 round that much. It will do the job, but the right ammo is harder to find than say .38spl. But I would still have to vote yes if someone wanted to purchase the Bersa .380 for self defense. Also, good manual safety.

I want to add about the XD9. I also have a XD9 4". I found the trick to "concealability" is the right holster. I have a Desantis pancake type that wears with a forward tilt. The forward tilt is the trick. This reduces the butt sticking out. Also, this type of holster pulls in very tight and high to your rib cage.


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

Bersa isn't the quality brand I had hoped when purchasing the .380 and .45.
With that said I would buy another .380. But wouldn't carry it as my lifesaver.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Maximo said:


> It ain't the size of the bullet, it's where you put it.


Quoted for truth!


----------



## XGrunt (Mar 22, 2008)

I just purchased a Bursa Thunder .380 yesterday. Have not fired it yet, but I had heard good things about them. I Bought it for a carry weapon. I have a little AMT backup .380, but that lil' gun jumps hard in the hand and is so small it gets hard to hang on to. 
I looked at the Walther .380's but the price a more than I wanted to give.(Wifey keeps me on a tight budget) The Bursa cost me 338$ new.
Not a bad price.

I really like the look and feel, and the Bursa fits my hand well. Fit and finish look really good. Will give a range report after I get out there and fire a some rounds.


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

I've had my Bersa .380 for at least a couple of years now and never had any problems with it. It is reliable and accurate. The recoil is not bad at all. Most folks will tell you to put some blue Loc-Tite or fingernail polish on the grip screws because they will work loose after awhile. My Fobus paddle holster for my Kel-Tec P11 fits the Bersa better than it does the KT. You won't hear a lot of serious complaints about the .380s.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I have both the Thunder 380 and the CC 380 and love both guns. While Bersas are not in the same quality bracket as the higher dollar competitors, they do offer a reliable gun for a good price.

My Thunder 380 has over 2,000 rounds through it with only minor issues. The screws for the grip loosened up and fell out. Also, their is a small e-clip under the right hand grip that a small group of Bersas had problems with. Mine was one of them. These e-clips are available at hobby stores for mear pennies though if you do have a problem.

My CC 380 is much newer, but appears to be just a reliable as my Thunder.

I would not hesitate to purchase another Bersa. If you would like more details try www.bersatalk.com. It is the best forum for their pistols.


----------

